
TSLint in 2019: TSLint Will Be Officially Deprecated in Favor of ESLint - alangpierce
https://medium.com/palantir/tslint-in-2019-1a144c2317a9
======
okbake
Title should either reflect the original article or be amended to include "at
some point in the future". FTA:

> Once we consider ESLint feature-complete w.r.t. TSLint, we will deprecate
> TSLint and help users migrate to ESLint; our primary tasks until then
> include:

> Continued TSLint support: The most important maintenance task in TSLint is
> ensuring its compatibility with new compiler versions and features.

> TSLint → ESLint compat package: Once the ESLint static analysis checks are
> on a par with TSLint, we’ll publish an eslint-config-palantir package, a
> drop-in ESLint replacement for our TSLint rule set.

